# let me see your cichlid set ups



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

i got a new 75g and am dumbfounded as to the deco i want, i just know im tired of the uasual plant and rocks ramdomly placed around and that i'm getting some type of cichlids for it, so let me see your cichlid set ups


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

err here is a couple...its not a cichlid only tank tho, but the red devill loves it. I noticed he really likes the hollowed out log. He likes to stuff his face in there to see if there is a goldfish to eat<--cus there was before.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

he likes to trash the sand and build piles. I recommend using sand. I DONT recommend plant tho, he sometimes fights mine and digs em up.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

illl do it later my tank used to look real nice but now it sux c*ck


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Here's mine


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

hmm...very nice kory, what size tank?
i like the large pebbles rather then gravel
keep em coming


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

It's a 220 gal


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice O's


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

kory your tank f*cking ROCKS


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

if you like the bigger rocks then i would say go with river rock. i used it in a 10 gallon and it looked pretty cool. i used black river rock though. sweet tank kory


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

thats it?







thats all you guys have?







i expect a whole lot more from p-fury


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

id post mine but its embarresing compared to Korys, once iv decorated it and cleaned the glass i'l post a pic


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

My 266g African Cichlids.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

I understand the title says for cichlids but here is my natural rock gravel.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

rchan11 thats a f*cking hot tank, must cost alot tho, make it look that good


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

where in gods name did you get that background


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

gimme gimme gimme more more more pics pics pics


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I guess nobody else has tanks


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Roger said:


> rchan11 thats a f*cking hot tank, must cost alot tho, make it look that good
> [snapback]829900[/snapback]​


It costs a few pennies.



WorldBelow07 said:


> where in gods name did you get that background
> [snapback]829941[/snapback]​


The entire tank came like that. It's a DAS tank.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

Kory said:


> I guess nobody else has tanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thats what i was thinking.....maybe i should have said i would give then free stuff or something


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

bump come on people


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam rchan11


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

Kory that doesnt look like a 220 gal but I cant see the tank in person.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

pittbull breeder said:


> Kory that doesnt look like a 220 gal but I cant see the tank in person.
> [snapback]839325[/snapback]​


It's not standard size. Its actually 225 gal. L 72 W 24 H 30


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Cool tanks guys, boy i do miss my Oscar


----------

